# Epson Pow Wow



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey all,
My distributor and one of Epsons tech/trainers are taking me out to lunch next weds to talk about Epson pj's. I thought I would ask if anyone has specific questions you want me to ask. I will be happy to take notes and post. I'll start
1. What have you heard about the convergence problems when you mount the PJ upside down?


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

I hope they introduce adult sized flannel pjs with the feet in them!


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok never mind I thought we might be serious


----------

